# US Phone number



## HughT (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, I have searched and don’t find an answer. I will be officially retired in a couple of weeks and will be Mexico pretty much full time. I keep an address in the US for taxes, social security, and investments. I currently use TMobile I the US and ATT MX in Mexico. I have a phone with dual lines. I would like to keep my US phone number but I don’t want to pay for the monthly service I currently have. Does anyone have any solutions for me to not have a US carrier, but to keep the number and have calls and messages transferred to my Mexican phone number or a wifi phone service?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Create a Gmail account, you will have the option of selecting a Google Voice number, you can associate it with your current mobile phone along with your carrier number, or use as stand alone. These are US numbers and currently are free to use. 

Once the process is completed, I believe you can port your current carrier number to GV ( there is a fee to do this) or just use the GV number and give up your carrier number.

Here is a website to get you started

https://toomanyadapters.com/google-voice-travel/


----------



## HughT (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you Steven, now that makes a lot of sense. I appreciate your input and the link explained it very well.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Or you can use a service like Magic Jack - a pay per service with US virtual numbers (I have not used this service)


----------



## DarkBeanSoftware (Sep 16, 2020)

HughT said:


> Hello, I have searched and don’t find an answer. I will be officially retired in a couple of weeks and will be Mexico pretty much full time. I keep an address in the US for taxes, social security, and investments. I currently use TMobile I the US and ATT MX in Mexico. I have a phone with dual lines. I would like to keep my US phone number but I don’t want to pay for the monthly service I currently have. Does anyone have any solutions for me to not have a US carrier, but to keep the number and have calls and messages transferred to my Mexican phone number or a wifi phone service?


Sorry to reply to an older message: there are several services that are similar but I've had good experience with iPlum. It's an application that sits on your Mexican phone and routes incoming calls to your US number to the Mexican phone. It also supports text messages. You can even port your TMobile number to iPlum if you desire.


----------

